# Red "streak" in eye?



## VannaMae85 (Feb 9, 2011)

Vanna has a red streak-like thing in her eye, only on the white and on the inside (both eyes) Originally I thought it was a piece of grass irritating it, but she shows no signs of discomfort, or sickness. No extra goop or crust. Its just a streak, and its hard as heck to see, and I noticed theres one in her other eye as well but much smaller. Shes too playful to let me look without struggle, however she is getting her shots this week so if its a problem I will find out anyway. 

Any experiences with this? Does this go away or will I just need to find out more from the doggy doc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Are they like bloodshot? Kashi seems to have bigger blood vessles in her eyes than my others.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it like a red spot on the white part? If so, it could be a bruise. Did she bonk her head? I ask because Brody had that when he experienced sudden blindness a year ago and the ER vet said it was a bruise (bleeding in the eye). It resolved over time. It could also be a blood vessel?


----------

